# Matematica online?



## Isao (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ho un disperato bisogno di trovare qualcosa sul web per dare metodi matematici. Il compito verterà su sistemi di equazioni lineari, studio di una funzione e integrale. Volendo è possibile tralasciare l'integrale ma è necessario che riesca a fare bene i primi due esercizi. Ho bisogno di teoria ed esercizi svolti. Le funzione potrebbero essere razionali fratte, irrazionali, esponenziali, logaritmiche e con valori assoluti. Aiutatemi.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ho un disperato bisogno di trovare qualcosa sul web per dare metodi matematici. Il compito verterà su sistemi di equazioni lineari, studio di una funzione e integrale. Volendo è possibile tralasciare l'integrale ma è necessario che riesca a fare bene i primi due esercizi. Ho bisogno di teoria ed esercizi svolti. Le funzione potrebbero essere razionali fratte, irrazionali, esponenziali, logaritmiche e con valori assoluti. Aiutatemi.....



tutti argomenti trattati al liceo , se hai qualche amico che frequenta un liceo fatti prestare il libro di analisi


----------



## Isao (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mi servirebbe qualcosa magari proprio video anche per vedere i procedimenti perché nei libri certe volte non si capisce nulla..


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tutti argomenti trattati al liceo , se hai qualche amico che frequenta un liceo fatti prestare il libro di analisi



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Nei libri del liceo l'analisi matematica si capisce molto bene... vatti a spulciare quelli. C'è un libro che usavo io, si chiamava lineamenti di matematica, lì l'analisi viene trattata molto bene... anche da solo la puoi capire...


----------



## Isao (18 Gennaio 2013)

Il punto è che non ho dove trovare questi libri..Sono all'università e non conosco più nessun liceale e se anche lo conoscessi pensate che potrei farmelo prestare in pieno periodo di scuola??


----------



## Canonista (18 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non ho dove trovare questi libri..Sono all'università e non conosco più nessun liceale e se anche lo conoscessi pensate che potrei farmelo prestare in pieno periodo di scuola??



Beh, di copisterie ce ne sono a volontà...e tutte se ne sbattono del 15% di un libro


----------



## Isao (18 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh, di copisterie ce ne sono a volontà...e tutte se ne sbattono del 15% di un libro



Ovvio ma devono avere il libro in memoria e la vedo come una possibilità remota in relazione ad un libro da liceo..


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2013)

Se ti va di pagare qualche soldo ci sono le videolezioni di matematicamente. Sono 30 euro. Ce se sono diverse gratis, valuta tu.


----------



## Miro (18 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non ho dove trovare questi libri..Sono all'università e non conosco più nessun liceale e se anche lo conoscessi pensate che potrei farmelo prestare in pieno periodo di scuola??



Hai provato a vedere nelle librerie tipo il Libraccio etc...(quelle che di solito vendono libri scolastici anche usati)?


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma il prof non ha messo nessun materiale a disposizione???????

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma il prof non ha messo nessun materiale a disposizione???????


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Gennaio 2013)

La cosa migliore sarebbe fare acquisti online. Che libro di matematica hai? E' presente la teoria in quel libro? E' spiegata bene?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Gennaio 2013)

Se vuoi ti posso passare un eserciziario in pdf che ho usato per analisi 1 a ingegneria, però non è complesso, cioè la complessità è crescente, dai più stupidi a quelli un pochino più seri, c'è anche una sana ripetizione su tutti i tipi di disequazioni che non fa mai male!  C'è pure un pò di teoria per ogni capitolo di esercizi anche se non abbastanza..

Edit: ho anche il pdf della teoria vera e propria ma credo sia eccessiva (teoremi su teoremi, dimostrazioni su dimostrazioni), poi non so cosa fai, quindi dimmi ciò che ti serve e te lo uppo da qualche parte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non ho dove trovare questi libri..Sono all'università e non conosco più nessun liceale e se anche lo conoscessi pensate che potrei farmelo prestare in pieno periodo di scuola??


Prova ad andare nella biblioteca della tua università, qualche libro di analisi decente salta fuori di sicuro. Magari puoi trovare libri di esercizi. Poi comunque devi sempre basarti su quello che il professore ha fatto a lezione.


----------



## Ale (20 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ho un disperato bisogno di trovare qualcosa sul web per dare metodi matematici. Il compito verterà su sistemi di equazioni lineari, studio di una funzione e integrale. Volendo è possibile tralasciare l'integrale ma è necessario che riesca a fare bene i primi due esercizi. Ho bisogno di teoria ed esercizi svolti. Le funzione potrebbero essere razionali fratte, irrazionali, esponenziali, logaritmiche e con valori assoluti. Aiutatemi.....



cerca su google il professore Massimo Gobbino della facoltà ingegneria a Pisa. troverai un sacco di videolezioni dove spiega sia la teoria che gli esercizi

ecco qua: ( di quello che ti serve ci sono solo studio di funzioni e svolgimento di ogni tipo di integrale)

http://users.dma.unipi.it/gobbino/Home_Page/ArchivioDidattico.html

Qua invece puoi vedere le videolezioni di questa università a distanza e tra le altre cose ci sono alcune lezioni dedicate alla risoluzione dei sistemi lineari, vedi tu cosa ti può servire:

http://www.uninettunouniversity.net...9&mode=offdid&environment=titolare&hideprof=1


----------



## Isao (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> cerca su google il professore Massimo Gobbino della facoltà ingegneria a Pisa. troverai un sacco di videolezioni dove spiega sia la teoria che gli esercizi
> 
> ecco qua: ( di quello che ti serve ci sono solo studio di funzioni e svolgimento di ogni tipo di integrale)
> 
> ...



Nel secondo link mi chiede username e password :/
Il primo link comincerò a spulciarlo sperando di trovare quello che mi serve, grazie 



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti posso passare un eserciziario in pdf che ho usato per analisi 1 a ingegneria, però non è complesso, cioè la complessità è crescente, dai più stupidi a quelli un pochino più seri, c'è anche una sana ripetizione su tutti i tipi di disequazioni che non fa mai male!  C'è pure un pò di teoria per ogni capitolo di esercizi anche se non abbastanza..
> 
> Edit: ho anche il pdf della teoria vera e propria ma credo sia eccessiva (teoremi su teoremi, dimostrazioni su dimostrazioni), poi non so cosa fai, quindi dimmi ciò che ti serve e te lo uppo da qualche parte



E' tutto bene accetto


----------



## Ale (20 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Nel secondo link mi chiede username e password :/
> Il primo link comincerò a spulciarlo sperando di trovare quello che mi serve, grazie



Qua le videolezioni le puoi scaricare singolarmente,sono file piuttosto leggeri.

LinkSave.in

questo è l'elenco dei titoli cosi ti scarichi quelle che ti servono

1 Introduzione al concetto di spazio vettoriale Paolo Valabrega
2 Spazi vettoriali, dipendenza ed indipendenza lineare Paolo Valabrega
3 Generatori, basi e dimensione di uno spazio vettoriale Paolo Valabrega
4 Matrici (I parte): rango e riduzione Paolo Valabrega
5 Matrici (II parte): le operazioni Paolo Valabrega
6 Matrici (III parte): l'inversa e la trasposta Paolo Valabrega
7 Il concetto di applicazione lineare Paolo Valabrega
8 Applicazioni lineari e matrici Paolo Valabrega
9 Sistemi lineari (I parte): risoluzione dei sistemi ridotti Paolo Valabrega
10 Sistemi lineari (II parte) - Teorema di Rouché - Capelli e incognite libere Paolo Valabrega
11 Sistemi lineari (III parte): esempi ed applicazioni Paolo Valabrega
12 Il determinante di una matrice quadrata Paolo Valabrega
13 La regola di Cramer Paolo Valabrega
14 I numeri complessi (I parte) Paolo Valabrega
15 I numeri complessi (II parte) Paolo Valabrega
16 Autovalori ed autovettori di un endomorfismo Paolo Valabrega
17 La diagonalizzazione delle matrici quadrate Paolo Valabrega
18 Equazioni differenziali lineari (I parte) Paolo Valabrega
19 Equazioni differenziali lineari (II parte) Paolo Valabrega
20 Equazioni e sistemi differenziali Paolo Valabrega
21 I vettori (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
22 I vettori (II parte) Nadia Chiarli
23 La retta nel piano (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
24 La retta nel piano (II parte) Nadia Chiarli
25 Circonferenza (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
26 Circonferenza (II parte), Coniche (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
27 Coniche (II parte) Nadia Chiarli
28 Piani e rette (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
29 Piani e rette (II parte) Nadia Chiarli
30 Sfere (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
31 Sfere (II parte) Nadia Chiarli
32 Cilindri Nadia Chiarli
33 Coni e superficie di rotazione Nadia Chiarli
34 Le quadriche (I parte) Nadia Chiarli
35 Le quadriche (II parte) Nadia Chiarli
36 Divisibilità ed algoritmo euclideo Nadia Chiarli
37 Equazioni dioofantee. Numeri primi (prima parte) Nadia Chiarli
38 Numeri primi (seconda parte). Congruenze (prima parte) Nadia Chiarli
39 Congruenze (seconda parte) Nadia Chiarli
40 Teoremi di Fermat ed Eulero. Applicazioni alla crittografia Nadia Chiarli


----------



## Isao (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Qua le videolezioni le puoi scaricare singolarmente,sono file piuttosto leggeri.
> 
> LinkSave.in
> 
> ...



Grazie davvero tanto Ale, spero mi saranno utili


----------



## Ale (20 Gennaio 2013)

prego prego, con tutto quel che costa l'università dovrebbero farlo i professori..ma ahime, a loro piace solo andare alle manifestazioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Gennaio 2013)

Mp!


----------



## Isao (21 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mp!



Grazie


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

ci capisci ?


----------



## Isao (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci capisci ?



Lui è bravo e la video lezione è efficace però ho ripreso i precorsi (per farti capire a che livello sono) e per quanto riguarda le cose più complicate non ho trovato nello specifico quello che mi serve (o meglio dalla descrizione del video non sembra parlare di quello che mi serve ma devo dare un'occhiata ad alcuni per vedere se poi effettivamente magari ne parla).


----------

